# abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?



## balooza

Hallo, ich habe 1997 einen Fischereischein in MV gemacht und auch benutzt
Meine letzte Fischereiabgabemarke ist laut dem Schein von 1999.
Es steht kein Ablaufdatum oder Gültigkeitsdauer auf dem Schein.
Ich wohne jetzt in NRW und wollte mal wieder Angeln gehen, da ich jetzt mehr Zeit dafür habe.

Wie bekomme ich einen gültigen Fischereischein in NRW.
Kann man irgendwo zum Amt gehen und den ändern lassen nach 9 Jahren?
Was kostet es?
Meine Prüfbescheinigung habe ich nicht mehr wiedergefunden.

Wo kann ich eine Angelberechtigung erwerben ohne in einen Verein einzutreten?

Sorry für die Fragen aber ich habe mich lange Zeit nicht mehr damit beschäftigt.


----------



## synodontis

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Hallo balooza,
ich denke das du dich nochmal auf die Suche machen musst.
Ohne dein Prüfungszeugnis wirst du wohl nicht weit kommen.
Viel Glück! syno


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

also wenn du den 1997 gemacht hast hast du den gleichen wie ich wo die felder drauf sind für die marken bis weiß ich was!!!da brauchst du dir eigentlich nur marke wieder drauf kleben für das jahr jetzt und so weiter und gut ist!!!das dazwischen dann keine drauf sind intressiert nicht!wenn du die marken nicht bekommst in nrw dann lass sie dir von den fischern www.müritzfischer.de
per post schicken gegen vorkasse denke ich!dann sparst du dir das gelaufe zum amt!


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Kauf dir die Marken, kleb sie ein und gut ist. Ich hab zwischenzeitlich auch paar Jahre ausgesetzt :m


----------



## detlefb

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Kauf dir die Marken, kleb sie ein und gut ist. ...




so einfach ist es denn in NRW nun auch nicht.

Schau mal hier rein. http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/nordrhein_westfalen/nrw_gesetz.html

Besonders den §31 und folgende.


----------



## cafabu

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Moin, moin,
Du hast ein Problem. 
Sportfischereischein: Der Sportfischereischein (nach abgelegter Prüfung) gilt Lebenslang. Außer bei einem Länderwechsel, wo Du eine Sportfischerprüfung noch mal ablegen musst. Z. B. wird in Bayern meines Wissen (Stand alt), wenn Du Dich dort anmeldest ein anderer Sportfischerschein aus einem anderen Bundesland nicht akzeptiert. Da musst Du die Prüfung neu machen.
Jahresfischereinschein: Also der Schein, wo jährlich die Behördenmarken reingeklebt werden, gilt so lange ein Klebeplatz frei ist, wenn der letzte Platz verklebt ist, muss man sich in der Behörde einen neuen ausstellen lassen (so die offizielle Version). Wenn Du das Land wechselst musst Du einen neuen in Deinem zuständigen Amt beantragen. Wechsel z. B. von Hamburg nach Schleswig-Holstein. Damit Du den bekommst musst Du Deinen Sportfischereinschein (dort ist in der Regel Deine Prüfung eingetragen), oder Deine Prüfungspapiere vorlegen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## balooza

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Ich werde morgen mal im Bürgeramt anrufen.

Wo bekomme ich denn eine Angelberechtigung ohne in einen Verein eintreten zu müssen?


----------



## dirk-mann

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

moin

also ich kann dir nur sagen wie das bei meinem wohnort wechsel von sachsen anhalt nach niedersachsen hab mich hier im verein angemeldet die wollten nur meinen fischereischein sehen und prüfungsurkunde und alles ok obwohl ich die fischereischeinabgabe auch schon zwei jahre nicht bezahlt hatte und hier in niedersachsen auch keine mehr bezahle nur noch bvo(verein)

gruß dirk


----------



## dirk-mann

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



balooza schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal im Bürgeramt anrufen.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich denn eine Angelberechtigung ohne in einen Verein eintreten zu müssen?




hol dir ne tages-wochen oder monatskarte

gruß dirk


----------



## Angel-mäx

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

*§ 34 Gültigkeitsdauer des Fischereischeins
*(1) Der Fischereischein wird
a) für ein Kalenderjahr (Jahresfischereischein) oder
b) für fünf aufeinander folgende Kalenderjahre
nach einem vom Ministerium für Umwelt, Raumordnung und Landwirtschaft bestimmten Muster erteilt.
(2) Die Gültigkeit des Fischereischeins kann erneuert werden. Die Erneuerung der Gültigkeit steht der Erteilung des Fischereischeins gleich.

Also ab und verlängern lassen!


----------



## dirk-mann

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



Angelmäxchen schrieb:


> *§ 34 Gültigkeitsdauer des Fischereischeins
> *(1) Der Fischereischein wird
> a) für ein Kalenderjahr (Jahresfischereischein) oder
> b) für fünf aufeinander folgende Kalenderjahre
> nach einem vom Ministerium für Umwelt, Raumordnung und Landwirtschaft bestimmten Muster erteilt.
> (2) Die Gültigkeit des Fischereischeins kann erneuert werden. Die Erneuerung der Gültigkeit steht der Erteilung des Fischereischeins gleich.
> 
> Also ab und verlängern lassen!


moin

ja so ist das in sachsen anhalt fischereirecht ist aber landes sache darum sollte er sich in nrw erkundigen

gruß dirk


----------



## balooza

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> hol dir ne tages-wochen oder monatskarte
> 
> gruß dirk




gibt es keine normalen Jahreskarten mehr?|bigeyes


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

...normalerweise bekommst Du nach abgelegter Prüfung eine Prüfbescheinigung - die gilt ein Leben lang und damit erstellt Dir die zuständige Behörde auch erneut einen Fischereischein! (...man sollte die Prüfbescheinigung gut und getrennt vom F-Schein zu Hause aufbewahren, damit man im Falle des Verlustes des Fischereischeins belegen kann, dass man ein "geprüfter" Fisherman ist!). 

...in der Praxis reicht es in der Regel, wenn Du mit dem abgelaufenen Schein vorstellig wirst und den gegen Zahlung verlängerst, oder mit Paßbild in der Hand erneuern läßt!

u.U. reicht da ein netter Beamter aus, der aufgrund entsprechender Argumentation und sicherem Auftreten davon ausgeht, dass auch bei der damaligen Scheinerteilung schon eine Prüfbescheinigung vorgelegen hat!

Good Luck & Petri Heil!

Ernie

PS:

Wohne in NRW - müßte so ca. um die 30-40 Euro für 5 Jahre kosten die Verlängerung! (jahreskarten gibt es auch!!!!)

In Köln verlängert man beim Bürgeramt, Meldehalle...also Rathaus bzw. Sitz der unteren Fischereibehörde!

...allerdings ist das dann nur der Fischereischein - die Gewässerkarten bekommst Du über die entsprechenden Vereine, oder z.B. für den Rhein in vielen Angelläden und das OHNE VEREIN!

E.


----------



## balooza

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Ich habe heute beim Amt nen neuen Fischereischein für 5 Jahre ausstellen lassen.

Wo bekomme ich denn jetzt ausser im Verein eine Angelberechtigung?
Gibts die in jedem Angelladen?


----------



## balooza

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen?
Früher gab es immer eine Angelberechtigung, also ein buntes Stück Papier für das jeweilige Jahr, welches 15 DM gekostet hat.
Damit konnte man überall fischen ausser an Seen und Flüssen, wo man halt eine Gewässerkarte kaufen musste.

Gibt es solche allgemeinen Angelberechtigungen noch?


----------



## archie01

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



balooza schrieb:


> Kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen?
> Früher gab es immer eine Angelberechtigung, also ein buntes Stück Papier für das jeweilige Jahr, welches 15 DM gekostet hat.
> Damit konnte man überall fischen ausser an Seen und Flüssen, wo man halt eine Gewässerkarte kaufen musste.
> 
> Gibt es solche allgemeinen Angelberechtigungen noch?



Hallo
Nein , hat es hier nie gegeben , du kannst dir eine Rheinkarte nehmen für 35€ , alle anderen Gewässer mußt du extra bezahlen , z. B. durch Vereinsbeitritt , solche paradiesischen Zustände wie damals im Osten gibts hier nicht.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## balooza

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Ja, das es das hier anscheinend in NRW nicht gibt, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Schade eigentlich.

Gibt es denn allgemein noch solche Karten?
zB. in M/V?


----------



## angler191973

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



balooza schrieb:


> Ja, das es das hier anscheinend in NRW nicht gibt, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> Schade eigentlich.
> 
> Gibt es denn allgemein noch solche Karten?
> zB. in M/V?


habe eine allgemeine frage an alle mein 5jahresfischereinschein ist seit 2000 abgelaufen was würde es kosten ihn um 2 oder 5 jahre zu verlaängern

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



angler191973 schrieb:


> habe eine allgemeine frage an alle mein 5jahresfischereinschein ist seit 2000 abgelaufen was würde es kosten ihn um 2 oder 5 jahre zu verlaängern
> 
> danke schonmal im voraus


 
Kommt auf´s Bundesland an in welchen du wohnst
Jens


----------



## grazy04

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



> habe eine allgemeine frage an alle mein 5jahresfischereinschein ist seit 2000 abgelaufen was würde es kosten ihn um 2 oder 5 jahre zu verlaängern
> 
> danke schonmal im voraus


Beispiel aus meinem Bekanntenkreis:

Schein zu DDR-Zeiten gemacht (mit Raubfisch und Fliege), 1992 für 10 Jahre einen Schein bekommen, 2 Jahre aktive noch geangelt dann Pause bis 2008, vor 2 Wochen das Ordnungsamt angeschrieben, gestern Post vom Amt bekommen:
Schicken Sie mir ein neues Lichtbild und 40 euronen, ich schicke dann den neuen Schein an Sie......

so kanns gehen, liegt aber am Bundesland wie schon angemerkt wurde



> solche paradiesischen Zustände wie damals im Osten gibts hier nicht.


da steht was von DM drüber und zu DDR-Zeiten durfte nur der angeln der nen Schein gemacht hatte, Raubfisch extra, Fliege extra.......

so long


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Musstes du nur dein alten Fischereischein vorlegen o.wollten sie noch deine DAV Nachweisse sehn.Ist der DAV -Ausweis gleichbereichtig ,wie der Prüfungsnachweis? G.Tortugaf :m


----------



## McClane

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Ich lese immer Fischereischein abgelaufen sowas kenne ich gar nicht. Habe damals meine Prüfung abgelegt und mit dem Schein den ich bekommen habe bei der Gemeinde meinen Bundesfischereischein beantragt und der ist lebenslang gültig und einkleben muss ich darin auch nichts. Komme aus dem Oldenburger Raum ist hier anscheindend anders hier.


----------



## reticulatus

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



McClane schrieb:


> Ich lese immer Fischereischein abgelaufen sowas kenne ich gar nicht. Habe damals meine Prüfung abgelegt und mit dem Schein den ich bekommen habe bei der Gemeinde meinen Bundesfischereischein beantragt und der ist lebenslang gültig und einkleben muss ich darin auch nichts. Komme aus dem Oldenburger Raum ist hier anscheindend anders hier.


16 Bundesländer= 16 verschiedene Fischereigesetze


Einen sogenannten "Bundesfischereischein" gibt es zudem nicht, da die Fischereigesetze Ländersache (Bayern, B-W, MV, usw etc) sind, der Fischereischein wird in manchen Bundesländern fälschlicherweise als Bundesfischereischein bezeichnet, diese Bezeichnung ist aber eigentlich irreführend und nicht richtig, so wurde einstweilen in den meisten Bundesländern die Bezeichnung "Fischereischein" eingeführt bzw dahingehend geändert.

Das was du hast ist der ganz normale Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit deines Bundeslandes in dem du wohnst, bzw in dem dein Hauptwohnsitz ist oder sich befunden hat  als du deine Prüfung bestanden hast.

Früher konnte man den Fischereischein zum Beispiel hier in Bayern jährlich, fünfjährlich oder alle zehn Jahre verländern lassen, seit es den lebenslangen Schein gibt wird nur dieser oder auch der 5-Jahresschein ausgestellt.


----------



## McClane

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

ah ok habs verstanden danke#6 das in DE alles so kompliziert sein muss #d


----------



## reticulatus

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



McClane schrieb:


> ah ok habs verstanden danke#6 das in DE alles so kompliziert sein muss #d


Ja, das ist wohl wahr, aber warum einfach, wenn´s auch umständlich geht, das ist typisch deutsche Bürokratie!:q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Früher konnte man den Fischereischein zum Beispiel hier in Bayern jährlich, fünfjährlich oder alle zehn Jahre verländern lassen, seit es den lebenslangen Schein gibt wird nur dieser oder auch der 5-Jahresschein ausgestellt.



Lebenslang wär super, in RP geht leider auch nur maximal 5 Jahre.


----------



## msp

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

hi!

ich frage mich dann noch hier beim thema, was ich denn bei meiner prüfung gelernt habe?
bei meinem kurs hiess es, daß alle scheine überall gelten!
ausnahme: mecklenburg-vorpommern.
die machen das ganze als tageskurs und das wird nicht anerkannt im rest der republik. das ist das, was man mir im letzten jahr beigebracht hat.
also sollte es nicht sein, daß in nrw für jemanden aus mv ein fischereischein ausgestellt wird.
aber wenn es so ist, dann glück gehabt und alles ist gut!

und woher soll das jeder bei der stadtverwaltung wissen? 

gruß

markus


----------



## as12

*AW: abgelaufenen Fischereischein erneuern? Geht das nach 9 Jahren?*

Hi

das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen *tageskurse*:q, wir haben hier seit geraumer zeit einen richtig schweren prüfungsinhalt mit sehr vielen Fragen die teilweise schwierig zu beantworten sind
und ja bei uns wird der FS-Schein auf *lebenszeit* erteilt und unsere prüfung wird zur zeit im nachbarland brandenburg nicht anerkannt|krach:, gerade da, bei denen jeder der das licht der welt erblickt, ohne prüfung auf friedfische angeln darf

mfg


----------

